# Some help on selecting an engine.



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

hey Ansuiz!
If you think it's hard to find an AC motor wait till you try to find a compatible speed controller for it! And when you do you need to dig deep in the pocket.
AC systems are superior to brushed DC but due to the complex control system in our intended application the price is high.(if you find any to suit your needs) Hopefully that will change sometime soon. Barna


----------

